# Goodbye Chamois and Wolf, my first little ratties :'(



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

I thought I'd be OK writing this now since its been more than a week since they passed, but now Im sobbing again.. :'(

Chamois and Wolf began to get hind leg paralysis this year, and it got bad recently. Wolf developed an abscess/tumour on his abdomen which did not improve after medication. He didnt show any pain symptoms and still had a good appetite so I decided to watch his progress. On the evening of 2nd Dec when I was about to put them on my desk for cuddles and treats I found Wolf was in a bad shape, and the abscess was infected and bloody. I took him straight to the after hours vet and as he was so old and the infection had a very low chance of clearing up, I decided on euthanasia. Although I had been preparing myself for it, and had planned to put them to sleep on the 5th due to their health and lack of mobility, it still broke me. 
A couple hours after returning from the vet exhausted with Chamois, who I took along so he could say goodbye to Wolf, I found Chamois breathing with eyes open but lifeless. I freaked out, gave him a few drops of water and he began to move again, and ate some baby food. He had the episode of being completely lethargic again a couple hours later, with me holding him in my bed and crying my eyes out. Then I realised that he was having silent seizures. Everytime he came out of an episode he'd act completely normal, eat, drink and groom himself. I had him wrapped up in a towel in my arms all night giving him the last cuddles and barely slept, until 6am when I returned to after hours vets again to put him to sleep, before I had to go to work. I think this was one of the most emotionally draining and exhausting night/morning of my life. 
In a way I am glad I didnt have to euthanize them when they still looked alert and mentally healthy, but I also wish I could have let them go earlier before they felt any pain from their health problems. The decision itself to put them to sleep was easy, because they were in pain. But that didnt make my pain of letting them go any easier. Im glad I could hold their little heads in my hands while they took their last breaths... They were a few days over 2 years and 8 months old. 

A little quote from this forum. "I have sent you on a journey to a land free from pain. Not because I did not love you, but because I loved you too much to ask you to stay."

Thank you Chamois and Wolf, for your love, for your licks, for your cuddles and playfulness, and for teaching me how amazing pet rats are. 
Ill miss you guys an unbelievable amount. Rest in peace little ratties :'(

I cremated them myself on a quiet, beautiful beach 1.5 hr drive from my city (funeral fire pit photo at bottom of post). Watching their bodies burn gave me a strange sense of closure. I picked through the remains in the fire pit, and brought their burned bones back home. I think Ill find a nice box for them.. 

Wolf 22 March 2014 - 2 Dec 2016. 
Chamois 22 March 2014 - 3 Dec 2016. 

Chamois and Wolf were my first rats, and they were from a rat rescue group. They came to me when they were around 10 weeks old, their mum had been surrendered to the rescue with her litter of 9 I think. 
Chamois was a fawn hooded, with the 'stripe' covering most of his back, and Wolf was a dove berkshire, both with ruby eyes. 
They were quite shy for a first few weeks but never bit. After a while of trust training they really warmed up to me, loved to climb all over me and scale up my legs. Chamois was always the outgoing one, while Wolf was much more cautious and neophobic. Its funny how brothers could differ so much in their personalities. 

A few times I forgot to close the cage door, once I found Chamois walking across my face when I was just about to fall asleep. The other time they had chewed up my duvet cover and made holes in the duvet, I had feathers coming out of it for months till I sewed up the holes. Another time they chewed holes in the curtains, and during play time they'd play peekaboo through those holes. 

They moved with me when I went to live in a small seaside town 3.5 hrs from my home for 6 months, when I had to go there for my Master's research. I wasnt allowed to have them in my room but the university and the research center accommodation were kind enough to let me keep the cage in the large garage/shed, which was tidy enough for me to let them run loose during playtime. I think they enjoyed the place, it was a pretty large area (I could run from one end to the other at full speed for a few seconds, with the rats chasing me) and sometimes they chased bugs and caught moths. I know wild bugs arent ideal to feed to pet rats but I couldnt really pull half chewed gooey bugs out of their mouths.. I made sure they kept away from spiders though.

They LOVED peas and bones, though I only gave chicken bones every once in a while. When they got their dry mix Wolf would first pick out the coconut flakes while Chamois picked out sunflower seeds. When I gave them carrot discs they'd only eat the inside of it, leaving a crescent shaped carrot peel behind, and finish it up later when they got bored. I tried to teach them to do some pea fishing on hot days but they hated water, Chamois didnt even like putting a toe in the water haha

When they were about 1.8 years old, I got Jag and Coyo who were about 8 weeks old. Chamois and Wolf were good boys when I introduced them all  The addition of the young boys seemed to perk up Chamois and Wolf which I was really happy about. Though I had to separate the young boys from the old boys about 5 months later due to Jag being bossy, I think they enjoyed the bigger rat pile cuddles


----------



## AshleyC331 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your memories of Chamois and Wolf. I'm sure you already know this, but your decision was a selfless and merciful one. I can tell your ratties were/are very well loved. I'm so sorry and I was crying for you as I read your post.  Our ratties give us countless days of happiness and then one very sad day. My thoughts are with you. <3


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Aw thank you so much for your kind words AshleyC331 :'( rats really are special companion animals  
Also thank you for reading, it is quite long so I didnt think people would read much of it


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm so dorry for your losses. It must have been particularly hard to lose both of them at the same time. You did what was best for them and they love you for it. Rest In Peace sweet ratties.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Thank you so much Gribouilli, for the assurance too, its very helpful 
The silver lining is that neither of them had to be all alone in their cage, I just wish I could have spent Wolf's last few hours cuddling too :'(


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

So sorry to hear of your losses.  *big hugs*


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Thank you very much Rattielover965 and Kelsbels! 
Still miss their little faces


----------

